# Word of the Day: Borborygmus



## debodun (Aug 27, 2020)

Borborygmus (noun) - a rumbling or gurgling noise made by the movement of fluid and gas in the intestines. 

After a heavy meal, some people might experience borborygmus.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 27, 2020)

The best time for borborygmus in in church....not.


----------



## win231 (Aug 27, 2020)

Ah.....now I know what to call that noise my stomach makes whenever I'm hungry - _which is always._
From now on, whenever I have company & I have to go into the kitchen, I'll say, "Excuse me, I have to get something to eat because I have borborygmus."


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 27, 2020)

I sometimes have borborygmus after having a large meal.


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2020)

win231 said:


> From now on, whenever I have company & I have to go into the kitchen, I'll say, "Excuse me, I have to get something to eat because I have borborygmus."



When you return, your guests mat be gone!


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 27, 2020)

'He was woken early by borborygmus as his insides fermented and his intestines ballooned with gas beyond their capacity.'
Courtesy of A.Word.A.Day


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 27, 2020)

Diabetic drugs  make borborygmus at the worst  times.


----------



## RubyK (Aug 27, 2020)

Before my recent surgery, my stomach had a borborygmus party for weeks!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 28, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> 'He was woken early by borborygmus as his insides fermented and his intestines ballooned with gas beyond their capacity.'
> Courtesy of A.Word.A.Day


That sounds serious, Peram! LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 28, 2020)

When the patient entered the doctor's office to be examined for a case of borborygmus, the doctor informed the patient that his symptoms were bogus.


----------

